# How to price a tank



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Hiya everyone

It's been a while! As I mentioned a while back, I need to sell my aquariums as a result of my recent flood - the issue is that I'm not sure how much to sell it for, given that I built the stand myself.

Rather than to try and pm each person that has seen it, I thought I would quickly post on here to ask how people establish a price for a tank.

The tank is a Munster tank, the stand is hand built, out of 3/4 inch plywood, sanded, and stained in an ebony finish, finally varnished in a semi-gloss. Probably cost me over $250 just in materials to build the stand (it's seriously overbuilt).

How much do you guys think the stand plus a 90 gallon tank would sell for?


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

400 if everythings in Top shape, tank has virtually no scratches etc


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think a 90 gallon is going for about 250-270 at King Ed's last week. If anything the stand would be worth more to me than the glass. A used 90 probably wouldn't be able to sell for more than 125 to 150 max if mint. So yeah, depending on how cool the stand is, $400 per Oakley probably isn't a bad estimate.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

If everything is like new or in good condition 300-400 would be a very reasonable price...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You cannot compare a well made custom stand to a store bought one. Having said that though, the custom stand has to be exactly what the new owner wants for it to be custom for that person.

If it were I, I'd pay $400+ for a stand I wanted, because of the labour involved and the stand would just be a bonus. Recessed hardware, proper joints, smooth operating doors with anti-slam hardware etc. Those would all be worth extra money to me.

Realistically, personally, I wouldn't pay more than $100 for a standard used 90 gallon no matter what condition it's in. So the price in question is the stand, and I recall seeing your stand and it's quite nice.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I agree, the stand is the key to the price. A nice stand is hard to find. A few pics would help.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

You can charge whatever someone is willing to pay  A good guideline is to add up whatever it would all cost new and then ask for half.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

I posted an lf thread on here and a guy tried to sell me a used 100 g tank w stand with for 1200 dollars lol. He wanted 400 dollars for a used fx5 as well. (can buy a new one for less than that) Talk about taking advantage of a nooby. Luckily I looked around and canadain aqautics offerd the same tank for 400 dollars. (ended up buying a 120g tank with metal hal lights and store bought stand for 600 - crazy deal - thanks farmerbill!)

Anyways Yeah 400 dollars is a fair price for a 90g with stand, if the stand is in great condition.

Just venting ... well anyways lol good luck selling your tank, and sorry to hear about your flooding.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

pistolpete said:


> You can charge whatever someone is willing to pay  A good guideline is to add up whatever it would all cost new and then ask for half.


thats a very good place to start, personally i dont care if somethings been used for 5 seconds, 5 minutes or 5 years, used is used no matter what the condition, at that point start at a baseline of ~50% and adjust according to the quality of merchandise

eg you could have a 90g tank thats 10mm with a center brace, or a 90g thats 16mm with no braces or 12mm eurobraced, All are worth different amounts.

400 is a good place to start from presuming the tank has no deep scratches and is just a typical 10mm/90g with a center brace, and the stand is finished well and of made of quality materials.

beyond 600$ its quite doubtfull that it will sell. gluck!


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

pistolpete said:


> You can charge whatever someone is willing to pay  A good guideline is to add up whatever it would all cost new and then ask for half.


yeeeep at least half


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the input. While I am shutting down my tanks for a while, I will most certainly participate on here as best as I can. I'll probably list the tank + stand at about $400 or so...

Thanks,
a.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

if you want 400 bucks ask for 450. people will offer you less.


----------

